# Free beta HCG, PAPP-a and gender?



## mum22ttc#3

I've been reading a lot into the 12 week screening results and the link they have with gender, several articles suggest that there is some weight in the studies that have been conducted.
The levels in mothers that are carrying girls tend to be higher than those carrying boys. Average 'desired' value is 1 MoM.

Free beta Hcg seems to be the one that carries that bit more weight within the studies and is 14.74% higher if the fetus is a girl and 6.25% higher in PAPP-a results.

The results you need are Free beta HCG and PAPP, both have to be in MoM.

Mine were:
HCG - 0.46
PAPP-a - 1.18

Was just wondering if anyone else had heard of this or if anyone has their results and knows the gender, proving it right or wrong.

I will add the link to an article as it will explain it a lot better if anyone wanted to read it. :flower:

https://www.fetalmedicine.com/fmf/2009_11.pdf


----------



## justhoping

i have had all sorts of betas and non proved one way or the other...i have haad from a 6 at 6 weeks too 1300 at 6 weeks...been preggy 11 times..not saying im an expert but betas range different for all sorts of reason...i would think it would be hard to say its one or the other


----------



## mum22ttc#3

It isn't the betas from early on, it is the betas from your 12 week screening results. Sorry I probably didn't make it very clear. :)


----------



## justhoping

im high risk so i get them ever several weeks...

but..i dont have 11 babies sadly :( but i am not so sure about the study...the difference is like one..
i dont know if you can really go by that...but it seems like a new study so maybe there will be more to it ?? i think studies are great.....and fun to look at and without them we wouldnt have many things...but with me until its 100 percent proven...i dont give it alot

but i did find it very interesting and thank you for putting it up...i read through the whole thing and it definitly was interesting :)


----------



## teacup22

Mine was right;
Both were around the 1.9 2.0 mark x


----------

